# G101 or Autoglym Engine & Machine Cleaner?



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

As per my title.

I've plucked up enough courage to start the engine dept and would like to know which one would be best suited?

I've plenty of G101 so what dilution rate would you recommend for the engine if I go down this route?

Thanks


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

G101 is an all purpose cleaner so you'd need to use it at quite a strong dilution, say 4:1

This may work on its own but, you really need a degreaser in the engine compartment so I'd recommend the AG cleaner or something such as Megs Super Degreaser.

Have you thought about dressing it afterwards to stop/reduce the build up of dirt? Aerospace 303 is a good one to use

Hope this helps


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks for that. I'll check out the Megs. I've heard good things about 303. 

I'm really concerned about getting water in the engine compartment too. Any suggestions on preparation/methods?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

Surfex

AG Wheel Brush

Envy Brush

Clingfilm


----------

